# Transfert bibliothèque iTunes anien vers nouveau mac



## cookie (14 Août 2008)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens d'acheter un nouveau mac. J'aimerais récupérer toutes mes musiques (une partie achetée sur iTunes, le reste importer directement de cd's) et les mettre sur mon nouvel ordinateur.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire quel est le moyen le plus "propre" pour transférer toutes mes données ?

D'avance merci pour vos conseils.


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2008)

Un cable Firewire entre les 2 Macs
Tu démarres l'ancien Mac en mantenant la touche T appuyée (il sera alors vu par le nouveau Mac comme un disque dur externe)
Tu lances Assistant Migration (dans le dossier Utilitaires du nouveau Mac je crois)

D'ailleurs lors de l'allumage du nouveau Mac, il a du te demander si tu avais des données à récupérer d'un ancien Mac, non?


----------



## cookie (14 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Un cable Firewire entre les 2 Macs
> Tu démarres l'ancien Mac en mantenant la touche T appuyée (il sera alors vu par le nouveau Mac comme un disque dur externe)
> Tu lances Assistant



Merci pour ta réponse.

Dans ce cas, il va récupérer toutes mes données (je suppose que tu parles de l'assistant de migration ?).
Moi je cherche à récupérer uniquement mes données iTunes.


----------



## r e m y (14 Août 2008)

oui que je dis Assistant migration, je veux bien parler de l'assistant de migration....

Si il n'y a vraiment QUE les données iTunes, alors avec l'autr Mac monté en disque dur externe, tu navigues dans l'arborescence pour retrouver ton ancien dossier Utilisateur, à l'intérieur le dossier Musique, et tu y récupères tout le dossier iTunes que tu va copier au même endroit sur le nouveau Mac.


----------



## cookie (14 Août 2008)

Génial, ça fonctionne !
Si j'avais sus que c'était aussi simple. Merci beaucoup.


----------



## jpmiss (14 Août 2008)

Pour la zic achetée suir l'iTune Store, pense a retirer l'autorisation de l'ancien mac et a autoriser le nouveau.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Février 2009)

cookie a dit:


> Génial, ça fonctionne !
> Si j'avais sus que c'était aussi simple. Merci beaucoup.



je voudrais faire la meme chose mais depuis quelques jours j'ai un probleme de finder : que je soit dans n'importe quelle appli ,safari par exemple , au bout de quelques minutes ,
je retourne dans l'onglet du finder , sans que je ne fasse rien ! c'est comme si je cliquais dans le doc sur le finder pour y retourner !
je ne sais pas d'ou ca vient mais ce qui m'inquiete surtout c'est que si je migre mes données sur mon nouveau mac ce probleme ne va pas migrer lui aussi ?
ou bien c'est juste un probleme de l'Os , et apres migration de mes données je reinstalle tout et ca redevenir comme avant ?
je crois que j'ai ce probleme depuis la derniere MAJ de quicktime apres avoir redammarer mon mac .... etrange non ?


----------



## wath68 (2 Février 2009)

La solution est là :
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/update-quicktime-7-6-gros-problemes-avec-mon-finder-250603.html


----------

